# Brown Spawn



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

When are some peak times I should target spawning browns. I really didnt fish in the fall last year all that much so I was wondering when the spawn typically starts.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

November is a good time but I have seen them spawning in October thru February .


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

in southern utah it starts anywhere from late september to late november but in northern utah it seems to start mid to late october and november. right now is a bit early for the logan if that's what you are wondering.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Mid to late October is what Ive been told repeatedly, some will say it is closer to November. I cant wait to hit up the Weber inbetween Echo and Rockport with the egg patterns on a fly rod.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The beautiful thing about the brown spawn is it's timing. Right after deer season.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Walt,
Did you ever fish the brown spawn in New York? 
Here is a photo of last year in October - good times.
Living in Rochester was not great, but the fishing sure helped.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

scott_rn....That's really a 'nice' brown !!!..   

There is another member of this forum who can produce those NY Browns about once a year..Good Job.. Gotta be a 'little' bit of a story behind that...care to share it with us??


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

.45, 
the story isn't that great. I lived in Rochester for a year while I did nursing school. A buddy from Cache Valley is there doing his residency and had figured the fish out. You get big browns, landlocked salmon and steelhead that spawn in Lake Ontario tributaries in the fall. 

That picture was from my best day when I caught two in the 8-10 lb. range. A couple of times I had fish that I couldn't turn around and broke off because I tightened the drag when I was running out of backing. I almost broke one off intentionally because it was so strong I thought I had snagged it and was fighting it sideways, fifteen minutes later I pulled the fly out of its lower lip and released it.

We caught everything on streamers and egg patterns on 8 weight rods. They usually take a good 10-15 minutes to land them and sometimes it gets so cold you can't get your fly through the ice floating down the river. 

If you guys ever think rivers are crowded in Utah - it literally gets shoulder to shoulder in New York.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Walt,
> Did you ever fish the brown spawn in New York?
> Here is a photo of last year in October - good times.
> Living in Rochester was not great, but the fishing sure helped.


I was living down in the Binghamton area and used to fish up at cayuga lake during this time of year. 
I did go after the landlocks in Puliski a few times. Your right on the shoulder to shoulder on the bank, hearing the sound of 50lb test snapping like a shotgun blast, and people supplexing(WWE style) fish on to the bank and laying on them to trying to hold on, 8 seconds!
Good times indeed.

Almost forgot, never fished much for trout back then. I was after smallies and pike back in those days.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------

